# Epson Printer Lawsuit Settlement



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

If you bought an Epson printer between 1999 and 2006 you may get some $$$ back from Epson. The suit was brought because the printer won't let you print claiming there's no ink left, but in fact there's 35% left in the cartridge.

See this site: CLICKY

Comment: For years I've said they should just give the dang things away because they make plenty on the ink. I guess they took it one step further.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

just another stupid lawsuit. i own one, but won't ask to cash in, just like i didn't on the ipod battery one. i bought these products because they were good, and to support the company, not so that i could jump on the bandwagon and stab them in the back to collect some extra cash. :upset: happens, its all part of life, and the people that start these lawsuits need to get a life and learn that lesson, or they will spend the rest of their short life unhappy because they have a chip in their shoulder thinking companies are just trying to screw them over.

<steps off soap box>


----------

